# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Amazing 3D printing work by ALUNAR 3D Printer M508

## grace

hi, guys , thanks for your attention, the photos are printed by ALUNAR 3D printer M508
they are beautiful right?

3D printing is amazing technology, make everyone to be the unique artist , to creat something really amazing.

if you 'd like to get more information on the  ALUNAR 3D printer, to visit the website https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018XJ3E02
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H6QEPOM

or you can pay a visit to Amazon to search for ALUNAR 3D PRINTER , sure you can find the one you like.

we are 3D printer factory, welcome to contact us for 3D printing problem , and welcome to make order with us.

wish you all have a nice day

regards

grace 
skype:eros1025

----------


## grace

the 3d printing rose for you, hope you enjoy the nice weekend!/youtu.be/WPythqeBXqY 

Why my photo couldn't display?

ok, you can go to my facebook to see the 3D printing rose, if you like https://www.facebook.com/2016desktop3Dprinter/

----------


## printbus

> ...Why my photo couldn't display?...


A common reason is that the image files were too large.  Lowering the resolution to something like 800x600 pixels before attempting to upload them is usually adequate.  Note that 3DPrintBoard defaults to only showing users a thumbnail version of your image. You can over-ride this default by double-clicking on the image in your post edit window and selecting the "full size" option in the properties window that pops up.  

  - Moderator

----------

